# ScreenGrabber



## pattex (13. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue derzeit mit dem JMF an einer Anwendung, mit der ich meinen Desktop auf Video aufnehmen kann und gleichzeitig Bild in Bild ein WebcamBild erscheint.
Auf der Sun-Seite hab ich den ScreenGrabber entdeckt (Screen Grabber).
Funktioniert nach der dortigen Anleitung auch wunderbar im JMF Studio. Nur ist mir schleierhaft, wie ich dem DataSource in einer eigenen Anwendung die URL übergebe.

Die URL hat standardmäßig die Form "screen://x,y,width,height/fps" und das DataSource (com.sun.media.protocol.screen) registriert das Screen-Protokoll.
Das DataSource aus javax.media.protocol erhielt ich bislang ganz einfach über den Manager:
dataSource = Manager.createDataSource(new MediaLocator(new URL(...)));
aber wie instanziere ich's jetzt?

Wäre schön wenn jemand da nen Tip für mich hätte ;(

LG,
Pattex


----------



## The_S (14. Okt 2009)

Über den bisherigen Weg mit new URL gehts nicht?


----------



## pattex (14. Okt 2009)

Sorry, ich stand irgendwie voll auf der Leitung.

Selbstverständlich geht das! Zum einen hab ich vergessen zu casten, und zum anderen habe ich zum Testen die falsche URL angegeben, mit "vfw" anstatt "screen" als Protokoll. Konnte nicht gehen.


```
//falsch
//private String device = "vfw:Microsoft WDM Image Capture (Win32):0"; 

//richtig
private String device = "screen://0,0,800,600/10";
private DataSource dataSource = null;

...

dataSource = (DataSource)Manager.createDataSource(new MediaLocator(device));
```

Entschuldigung für meine Schusseligkeit, und danke für den leichten Schlag auf den Hinterkopf :toll:!


LG,
Pattex


----------

